# Habitation door hinges



## antiqueman (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all does anyone know where I can get habitation door hinges for my 1998 swift kontiki 640 they are 5 part type with a fly screen door. I have been pouring penetrating oil all sorts down them for months and two are now broken and it will be a tad draughty without a door. I have been hitting the hinge pins with a lump hammer and punch to remove them but so far no movement and they are pop riveted on so do not want to remove till I find replacements.I was thinking of getting them welded but after all the tapping and bending they might be too far gone.

 All thoughts gladly received and I once again await you good people in anticipation. I will now go and play with them some more maybe a bit of heat if I don't set fire to the whole shed!!:idea-007:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 14, 2016)

Are they like this       ELLBEE 5 PART HINGE LEAF WHITE LEFT HAND MOTORHOME DOOR | eBay


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 14, 2016)

I was just about to ring them up ta the hinges will have to be drilled off at the pop rivets cannot get heat near them without doing damage.:mad1:


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 30, 2016)

*got one wooie*

seems same can order another two now I mean only 35 quid each :rolleyes2:


----------



## harrow (Mar 30, 2016)

antiqueman said:


> Hi all does anyone know where I can get habitation door hinges for my 1998 swift kontiki 640 they are 5 part type with a fly screen door. I have been pouring penetrating oil all sorts down them for months and two are now broken and it will be a tad draughty without a door. I have been hitting the hinge pins with a lump hammer and punch to remove them but so far no movement and they are pop riveted on so do not want to remove till I find replacements.I was thinking of getting them welded but after all the tapping and bending they might be too far gone.
> 
> All thoughts gladly received and I once again await you good people in anticipation. I will now go and play with them some more maybe a bit of heat if I don't set fire to the whole shed!!:idea-007:



I had some similar hinges on a static caravan and they had similar troubles.
I found the cheapest place to get them was direct from the caravan manufacturers.
I applied wheel bearing grease to the NEW hinge pins, BUT they were TOO smooth and in the wind the door would slam.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 31, 2016)

antiqueman said:


> seems same can order another two now I mean only 35 quid each :rolleyes2:




Nice 1    :dance:      half an hour sat on Victoria Road looking glum    :sad:   with a bowl and note will soon rake in £70 now all the holiday makers have started arriving      :wacko:


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 1, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Nice 1    :dance:      half an hour sat on Victoria Road looking glum    :sad:   with a bowl and note will soon rake in £70 now all the holiday makers have started arriving      :wacko:



Am gonna need a bigger bowl they are putting pennies in despite borrowing a shivering scruffy dog from neighbours :dog:


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 18, 2016)

*ran out*

I got one hinge and it fits, rang to order another two and it seems they are not being made anymore so it looks like "The shed" is a scrapper :mad2: unless anyone knows better. 
Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 18, 2016)

Never used them myself but you could try:
nationalcaravanbreakers.co.uk


----------



## antiqueman (Apr 18, 2016)

yorkieowl said:


> Never used them myself but you could try:
> nationalcaravanbreakers.co.uk



at the moment I have sent pics to this one.

http://www.caravanbreakers.net/ 

but the more the merrier till I am happy

amazing thing is o learies  from earlier link said none left but have sold 10,000 of them and at 35 smackers a time its obvious its not worth anyone making them!!!!


----------



## GordonS (Apr 22, 2016)

antiqueman said:


> at the moment I have sent pics to this one.
> 
> http://www.caravanbreakers.net/
> 
> ...



Remember olearies charge £10 delivery.  I ended up buying 3 leaf hinges which cost £7 each from my local caravan dealers.


----------



## Jill Davis (Jul 31, 2017)

*In the same boat*

I too am searching for Ellbee 5 part habitation/flyscreen door hinges.  Willing to pay whatever they cost but just can't find any.  Everyone is saying they are no longer available.  Please tell me what I can do as an alternative.  Not that I can do it myself but hopefully I can find a man who can, as they say.  At the moment it is holding together on the top two but fear once one of those goes I have had it.  Can't just scrap a camper for the sake of a hinge.


----------

